
With So Many Eyeballs, Is Open Source Security Better? - axiomdata316
https://www.esecurityplanet.com/applications/is-open-source-security-better.html
======
LinuxBender
Yes, assuming you create a bug bounty and/or easy ways for people to submit
bugs. Challenge people to find bugs and they will. Many people love puzzles.
Some people love to find your mistakes. Thick skin is a requirement. :-)

